# Looking For A Bundaberg Ginger Beer Recipe?



## Pr3d470r (23/11/10)

Howdy people,

Want to try a ginger beer but was wandering wich of the kits would taste more like the bundy GB?

Thx
Doug


----------



## kuntushi (24/11/10)

I made this: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=972

Without worrying about the extra spirits (or soaking). My mate thought it tasted better than Bundy GB, but I think he was being kind. But to be honest, it's not really that far off. But maybe GB is GB to me.

Either way, that recipe is delicious. We liked it so much, we're re-doing it as a double batch now.


----------



## bum (24/11/10)

kuntushi said:


> I made this: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=972
> 
> Without worrying about the extra spirits (or soaking). My mate thought it tasted better than Bundy GB, but I think he was being kind. But to be honest, it's not really that far off.


I make something very similar and I wouldn't say it was all that much like Bundaberg but I will say that the base recipe will get you as close as anything you can do on a HB scale. The extra ginger is important though and spice additions do go along way to covering up the artificial sweeteners many people object to. The dark brown sugar is important too - I've done it without and it isn't the same so ignore those who tell you it makes no difference because "it all ferments out anyway".


----------



## olde (24/11/10)

It's a slippery slope. Not only can you make a top notch drop with the can of goo and some simple additions, it will prove to be enormously popular with your mates and otherwise non-drinking partner. Before you know it you'll have to knock out 50 litre batches just to have a few yourself.
Worth it though.


----------



## Pr3d470r (24/11/10)

Thx mate much appreciated, ill give it a go !!

Did u find it was pretty sweet or should i add some lactose?


----------



## Tanga (24/11/10)

The Morgans Kit has artificial sweetener in it. Not too icky though - I'm a hardcore sugar all the way girl and I don't mind it. Extra sweetener will kill it though - so no lactose.


----------



## bum (24/11/10)

Yeah, I'd avoid lactose for the first one. It definitely doesn't come out dry.


----------



## kuntushi (24/11/10)

Yeah, I didn't add any lactose and it's balanced nicely.

As oldy said... all my mates really liked this, so now we're doing a double batch for a christmas bbq.


----------



## Acasta (24/11/10)

What if i want to make something without a kit? Any point?


----------



## bum (24/11/10)

Sure, but not if you're chasing something like Bundaberg.


----------



## Pr3d470r (27/11/10)

Just another quick question for you all. Just put together the powderkeg recipe that u guys referred to above but didn't use any of the following
~600ml Sweet Vermouth
~600ml Sweet Sherry
~30ml Lochan Ora

everything else i used to the t, but my og is only at 1028.
Does that og sound about right with the missing ingredients?


----------

